

The Greatest Computer Books of All Time - dragonquest
http://technologizer.com/2010/11/29/computer-books/1/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1950293>

That was flagged and killed, and rightly so. Dreadful list.

~~~
dragonquest
Ah ok. Though I did not find it dreadful, please feel free to dup/kill it if
you wish.

Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with the site in any way and the last thing I
wish to do is spam.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I don't have special rights or powers here, I'm just a user. My comments are
my own opinions.

------
epo
As With Stephen Hawking's "A Brief History of Time", TAOCP is often bought,
always lauded, seldom read.

Shame because the few bits I have read are actually very good indeed.

